# Long-Term Unfurnished Rosarito Rental Wanted



## boquete (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello All, We are a mature, quiet responsible couple (no smoking, no pets) looking for a long-term (one to three year) unfurnished rental (appliances needed) somewhere between Rosarito and Ensenada. Our inquiries to real estate agents have gone mostly unanswered. Our references are excellent.

We would prefer single-family but would consider a quiet condo. About 1700+ square feet, secure, quiet and modern. Pool and gym a plus. If you know of anything please send me a private message with details and pictures. Thank you for your time.


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

You would be better off looking at classified ads.

Here is one for all of Mexico

Segundamano México: Anuncios clasificados gratis (Ex Anumex)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's another useful link: Bienes Raíces - Inmuebles en Baja California | Vivanuncios


----------



## byresch (Mar 4, 2016)

Call Gerardo Oceguera at 619-488-4104, he handled our needs and was very cordial. Always returned calls and emails within 24 hours.


----------

